# Dell 3300mp DLP projector



## GoCards (Dec 8, 2012)

I was given the projector listed above and I recently purchased a DVI to HDMI cord and I found out that it wouldn't plug into my projector so I bought an adapter that was an M1 female to DVI male plug so that I could use this cord with my projector. I tried plugging the HDMI cord into my LG blue ray surround sound and for some reason it just gave me a black screen. Then I tried plugging the HDMI cord to my directv box and it works with a pretty good picture a lot better then the svideo cord. My question is does anyone know how or if I can even somehow make this work with plugging it in the output of the surround sound instead of having to plug it into my Directv box?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe it is because this projector is not HDCP compliant. Therefore it won't work with the HDMI port on your LG system. If the LG system has component output, you may be able to find a M1-DA to component cable. I think that should work.


----------



## GoCards (Dec 8, 2012)

mechman said:


> I believe it is because this projector is not HDCP compliant. Therefore it won't work with the HDMI port on your LG system. If the LG system has component output, you may be able to find a M1-DA to component cable. I think that should work.


I will take a look to see if I have that in the back of my receiver thank you for the input. I do have one thing that really puzzles me though I wonder why I can plug it into my directv HDMI output and the picture shows up on the projector. I am pretty new about all this tech stuff and wish I knew more but I guess that's what the trial and error is for.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The reason is probably because your LG unit is trying to output 1080 P and your DELL projector cannot display that resolution - only 1080 I or 720 P.... your DirecTV is probably set to one of these resolutions that does work .... 

There are a few HDMI to Component cables (google) and though inexpensive I couldnt promise that would work either...

If it were mine I would find an inexpensive 5.1 receiver with Component ( red blue green) outputs - this however would limit all your sources to component input as well - no HDMI 1080P sources ....

LAST RESORT see if the LG unit can display a setup menu ( you may connect it to a 1080P plasma or LCD temporarily to see this - see if you can adjust the video output of the LG unit to 1080I or 720P ..... it may or may not have that capacity ..... :dontknow:


----------

